# Hilfe bei Imagemaps und Slices



## SgtGandalf (24. April 2001)

Hallo, ich arbeite an miner Seite mit Slices und das Problem kenne ich auch von Imagemaps, wenn man als Betrachter die einzelnen Links anklickt, ensteht ein wenig schöner Frame für die Dauer des Klicks, kann man das abstellen ?
Wenn ja wie ?
Wäre schön wenn mir jemand helfen könnte....
Gruss


----------



## Plexus (25. April 2001)

Mit diesem Script sollte dieses Problem behoben sein. Die gepunkteten Linien sind übrigens wieder einmal nur im Explorer sichtbar.

Plexus

<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript"> 
<!-- 
function ExplorerFix() 
{ 
for (a in document.links) document.links[a].onfocus =
document.links[a].blur; 
} 
if (document.all) 
{ 
document.onmousedown = ExplorerFix; 
// --> 
</script>


----------



## SgtGandalf (25. April 2001)

Hmmm, danke für die prompte Antwort, aber muss ich an dem Script noch was verändern, so geht er nicht und ich bekomme eine Fehlermeldung.
Sorry habe von Javascripts keine Ahnung.
Danke und Gruss
SgtGandalf


----------



## Quentin (25. April 2001)

```
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript"> 
<!-- 
function ExplorerFix() 
{ 
for (a in document.links) document.links[a].onfocus =
document.links[a].blur; 
} 
if (document.all) 
{ 
document.onmousedown = ExplorerFix; 
}
// --> 
</script>
```

so sollte der richtige code sein, eine klammer noch zu 

außerdem solltest du das in den *head* bereich deiner html datei ablegen 

hope that helps


----------



## SgtGandalf (25. April 2001)

SUPER!! damit hat es geklappt vielen Dank.
SgtGandalf


----------

